# Airtel Funny Customer Care



## codyhulk (Aug 9, 2009)

I have used almost all the Airtel broadband Plans starting from

Home 256 kbps
Home 512 kbps
Home 1 mbps 2222
and now Freedom 2 mbps 2499

So far I was getting equal upload/download speed on my internet. Their logic was I should get 1/8 of whatever service I subscribed to. 

So in 1 Mbps I was getting 140 Kbps download and 132 Kbps upload.

Now when I have migrated to 2 Mbps plan. I get 176 Kbps download and 88 Kbps. They say that now Upload is going to be 1/12 of the total speed. What I don't get is, 

Why would my speed decrease to almost half when I tried to upgrade my plan? Especially when there has been no change in technology.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 9, 2009)

2mbps=256kBps
So ideally you should be getting that much download speed.


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 10, 2009)

As I said in another thread, it's 2 Mbps i.e. (2 MBps)/8, The diffrenece is due to bits and bytes. You can do the math. I am on airtel 1 Mbps and I get 128 KBps download speed.


----------



## codyhulk (Aug 10, 2009)

Download speed is right.. I am talking about upload speed.


----------



## sunny155 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think ADSL always have low upload speed than download speed. Same is with bsnl i get 240 KBps download speed and upto 50 KBps upload speed. But its not at the same time.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually the OP has a point. His up and down speed should be the same in AirTel as their DSL is symmetric and not asymmetric.


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 21, 2009)

^^it is ADSL


_


----------



## JaAcE (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah these days we hav ADSL2 ..ideally the upload and download speed should be in sync..havnt heard of this 1/12 thing man..
try talkin to a diff customer care executive..i do it always ..if aint satisfied i keep buggin em...


----------

